# Cheap DJ bike for a tall guy



## dba900 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all,
There are a couple of pump tracks here in NY that I'd love to check out. What's out there in cheap DJ bikes? I'm about 6'3", so a regular BMX bike probably wouldn't work. I have a Cannondale Rush also, so this would strictly be for DJ and general messing around.
Thanks,
David


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

You didnt say how much your willing to spend, but you might check out a these.

2009 Mongoose Ritual (Street) $849.99

2009 GT Ruckus UF $799.99

2009 Specialized P.1 $940.00

Not exacly cheap...but decent DJ bikes arnt. Even low level DJ bikes usually start at 600.00- 700.00$ and go up.

You could check here...this is where I bought my DJ bike from, I got an 2005 Ironhorse for 400.00$ brand new because it was a 2005 model and I got it for like half off.

http://bicyclebananas.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=BB

EDIT...someone just posted this over in general I think.



spazzy said:


> if you are looking at skate parks and jumping i would suggest a dirt jump bike, depending on your budget i would suggest various bikes
> 
> specialized p series, giant stp, cannondale chase, gary fisher mullet, mongoose ritual, eastern night train, blk mrket .357, kona shred
> 
> it all depends on your budget, i would go to an LBS and see if they have any jumpers in stock and ride them all, and see which one you liked best


This the cheapest I could find.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI297R01-Eastern+Thunderbird+26+Bike+08.aspx










$699.99


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sizing in dj bikes tends to be like BMX sizing. you look at the top tube length (measured from center of head tube to center of seat tube) instead of seat tube height.

so for example, the Blackmarket MOB comes in 4 different lengths.

i'm 6'1" and i ride the longest one (the 22.5"). perfect.

if you get a cheap dj bike that is short in the front you could run a longer stem to make it roomier. but the longest you'd want to go is probably about 70mm or the geometry will start to get wack for jumping. it's not like xc bikes with 90 or 110mm stems..... most people run 40-55mm bmx style stems.

https://www.blackmarketbikes.com/mob.html

_Made in USA
Super low standover height
Ultra light tube set & laser cut bridges
ISCG mounts and derailleur cable stops available
Bolt on derailleur hanger available for horizontal drop outs
Integrated headset, Euro BB, Disc brake mounts (V brakes optional)
*Available in 21.5", 22", 22.25", or 22.5" toptube lengths*
69 degree head angle, 70 degree seat angle
11" standover, 12.25" BB height, 15.625" chainstays
5.1 lbs_

i think the DK XENIA (now called the DK ASTERISK) is an excellent bargain for what you get. it has a 22.2" top tube so it'll be roomy enough for you (although the stock stem is super short, like 35mm or something...)

Last year's model complete for $640.:

https://oldskoolcycles.com/DKTwoSix.aspx










_FRAME: Double Butted Chromoly

TOPTUBE: 22"

FORK: Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro 100mm

HANDLEBAR: Alloy 30mm rise

GRIPS: DK Vice low flange

STEM: CNC alloy 40mm

HEADSET: 1-1/8" integrated FSA 45/45

DETANGLER: N/A

BRAKE LEVERS: Avid FR5

REAR BRAKE: Avid BB5 Mech. Disc

FRONT BRAKE: NONE

CRANKS: DK Social 170mm

BB: DK Euro 19 sealed

PEDALS: DK Platform

SPROCKET: DK Iron Cross lite 33T

FREEWHEEL: 16T

CHAIN: KMC 410

RIMS: Sun Rhyno Lite XL 36H

HUBS: Sealed w/ bmx axles

SPOKES: Stainless Black

SEAT: DK Huck It

SEATPOST: Chromoly Micro Adjust

TIRES: Kenda K-Rad 26 X 2.3

ACCESSORIES: Resin Anti Throttle bar end

COLORS: Olive Drab_


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for that info cmc4130, I plan on buying a Three57 eventually and I'm 6'1 as well and wasnt sure what size to get.

And to dba900 I'ed opt for the DK, while its not a whole lot better I think its slighly better then an Eastern. I cant speak for Easterns DJ bikes but there BMX aint that great, I rode one and wasnt very impressed, and, I've seen a bunch in bmx forums of kids breaking the frames.

The DK is better spec'd too

Eastern spec's

* Full Chromoly Frame, Spanish BB, Internal Headset, Removable Gyro Tab Holes
* 21.5" T/T, Chainstay: 14.7" slammed/ 15" to center, 72 degree headangle
* RST Space Free fork, Coil Spring/MCU, 80mm, Cromo Steerer
* Internal Headset
* Eastern Raptor Cranks, 175MM with Eastern 25T Medusa Lite Sprocket
* Eastern Spanish BB
* Eastern Steel 2.0t handlebar
* Eastern Choker stem
* Eastern Rib Grips
* Eastern Sealed Bearing 32H front hubs, with Disc Mount, 20 MM axle
* Eastern MTB LB-9 single speed cassette hub 135mm, 14mm axle, 36H, 12t driver, with disc hub mt.
* Wienmann HL32 rim, Kinlin BM25
* 2.0mm Stainless steel 14G UCP spokes, black, with brass nipples
* Kenda Small Block 8 front tire, 26x2.35
* Kenda NPJ 1052 rear tire, 26x2.10
* Tektro cable actuated disc 6" rotor brakes
* Tektro ML-570 brake lever
* 1 Piece 12T Driver, 6 paw cassette
* 1 Eastern Byrd peg
* Wellgo LU 313 pedals, Molded Pin


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

the Eastern is going to feel more bmx-y than the Xenia. the super-short back end (look how close the rear tire is to the seat tube) plus the short-ish front end and the lower fork (80mm travel instead of 100) will make it feel like a bike you can easily spin (if you're into 360's, skatepark riding etc) and easily bunnyhop.

but if you want something more for a mix of xc-trail and dirt jumps+pump track ... i think the Xenia will feel more stable. 

NOW....fork the FORK question....

-- IMO, the Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro on the Xenia is the better way to go. I rode one for about 2 years. Yes there were some issues, like the fork rebounding out with a kunnng when you pull the front wheel off the ground...But that can be fixed with the internal rebound adjust and switching to heavier weight fork oil. It also developed an air leak, but that was well after a year, and would probably be easy to fix with a new seal if I got around to it. The Dirt Jam Pro is Air in one fork leg and Spring in the other. I think this made for a good all around ride: the Air would even out the small bumps of an XC trail, and the Spring was real good on impacts--i'm 200 lbs. I rarely if ever bottomed it out. (My new fork is a dual-stiff spring Manitou Gold Label dirt jumper, and it is awesome, except that it is not that great on regular xc bumpy trails. The fork really only does work for larger impacts, you still feel all the little bumps.)

-- RST Space Fork... everyone I know who has this fork doesn't like it. It feels like you have only 2 options. Run the Air really high (in the left side) and make the fork almost rigid... or let some air out and it gets a terrible 'mush' down. There's no in-between like the Dirt Jam Pro. I may be wrong--maybe there are some tweaks to get the RST Space to work well. A lot of people complain about the Dirt Jam Pro too..... so this is just one rider's opinion.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

cmc4130 said:


> the Eastern is going to feel more bmx-y than the Xenia. the super-short back end (look how close the rear tire is to the seat tube) plus the short-ish front end and the lower fork (80mm travel instead of 100) will make it feel like a bike you can easily spin (if you're into 360's, skatepark riding etc) and easily bunnyhop.


Yeah I noticed that and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dba900 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you very much for all of the informative replies. This bike would be used at the local dirt jumps and pump tracks, none of which are all that big. I'd probably mess around a bit here and there with some urban stuff. I was never all that great at tricks as a kid and I would imagine my skills have only diminished  I have a Cannondale Rush that I really like and will continue to use for singletrack and cross-country riding.

The information about the forks is really helpful. What do you guys think about riding rigid? I would think that would eliminate some of the issues associated with cheaper forks. I would assume a rigid fork would also make the bike feel more like a BMX bike.

There's a guy selling a Specialized P1 with a carbon fork locally. I'm a little concerned that I'd break a carbon fork (I'm 210 lbs.) Thoughts?

Thanks!
David


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I just asked almost this same question, go here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=471539

Oh, and about getting a new fork, I'm probably not the guy to ask about that, also, if you can get the name of brand of the fork thats on the P1 I'm sure someone can give you a more informed answer. I'm pretty sure cabon forks most of them are more for XC racing applications and not jumping


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks. Stay away from carbon forks.


----------



## dba900 (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all of the advice! That "rigid vs. suspension" thread was very helpful. I guess I'll start shopping.
David


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I am 6'6" and I ride a 2009 specialized p1 with a 60mm stem... I know this seems like a long stem, but I am pretty tall. The new p bikes are great, completely fixed all the old problems.

I have only been riding this bike for about two weeks now, but it already feels a lot better than my transition double.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I have a 05 cannondale chase that I'm looking to get rid of, its got some upgrades and has a 24" TT which not many companies offer. PM me if you interested, I'll let her go for a good price.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

dirtjumper202 said:


> I have a 05 cannondale chase that I'm looking to get rid of, its got some upgrades and has a 24" TT which not many companies offer. PM me if you interested, I'll let her go for a good price.


SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!

All you have to do is PM him to keep the boards clean...


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

A Grove said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!
> 
> All you have to do is PM him to keep the boards clean...


well I've seen it done before on numerous occasions and you didn't flip out


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Difference is, they pay for their add in the classifieds, thus have the right to post it (as SPAM non-the-less), in whatever board they want...


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

The fork on the Eastern is not an air fork. There are 2 versions of the RST Space. The one on the Thunderbird is burly and a pretty nice-looking fork, but it's a 'Space Free', which is coil sprung. It's like 7.2 lbs or something.


----------

